# SUPPORT PIRANHA-FURY!



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

If you care about Piranha-Fury...Then vote for it...today and everyday!

VOTE HERE! <-CLICK


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.... #13?!?! Come on!!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

We were only 14 when I made this...something had to be done...we're still only #8.

*VOTE NOW!*


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

numero cinquo!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

We're behind Goldfish Queen?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

vote people. I do.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I vote every day....

#2....That's a little better!!!

Come on people, we're almost there!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey no fair it won't let you vote multiple times...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

#2 LETS GOOOOOOOO TO #1


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

maye xenon should put a little banner.. maybe a 468x80 at tthe top of the page where more people will see VOTE!, instead of that little shitty button... im never thinkin of voting when i scroll that far down... sh*t im never thinking of voting... and i never see that little button so.... sh*t i dont vote


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

damn we drop down to third. vote people


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

this board should have an automatic thread maker on sundays for this kind of thread.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> maye xenon should put a little banner.. instead of that little shitty button...


There already is a HUGE link to aquarank on the portal









Voted: still third place


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> this board should have an automatic thread maker on sundays for this kind of thread.


There should be something someone codes to this site so everytime you visit it logged in, it votes for you. So all you'd have to do is just visit the site and it automatically votes for you.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> this board should have an automatic thread maker on sundays for this kind of thread.


There should be something someone codes to this site so everytime you visit it logged in, it votes for you. So all you'd have to do is just visit the site and it automatically votes for you.
[/quote]

That would be awesome...but if they can't do that...there should definitely be a moderately sized link on the top piranha-fury banner on the right corner...There's nothing there at all...It would be so easy to have the link right there....something like this:

View attachment 93584


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ONLY 2 VOTES FROM TAKING SECOND!!!!!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

View attachment 93589

umm is this what you guys are looking for 
cause there it is everyday when i log in


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Voted .... tied for second


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Vote people vote.. we're close to #1


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Does Aquarank work?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted! Tied for first!!









Come on people, let's pull ahead!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Voted.... we are #2


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Voted.... we are #2


#1!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> this board should have an automatic thread maker on sundays for this kind of thread.


There should be something someone codes to this site so everytime you visit it logged in, it votes for you. So all you'd have to do is just visit the site and it automatically votes for you.
[/quote]

That wouldnt work. There people on this site that also visit other sites. Such as me, and id rather vote for a site i moderate on


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Voted, and we are #1!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> this board should have an automatic thread maker on sundays for this kind of thread.


There should be something someone codes to this site so everytime you visit it logged in, it votes for you. So all you'd have to do is just visit the site and it automatically votes for you.
[/quote]

That wouldnt work. There people on this site that also visit other sites. Such as me, and id rather vote for a site i moderate on
[/quote]

Relax man, it actually could work. We could put an option in the My Controls to turn it on or off. I had a friend write some code that would go to a website and vote a million times in 1 second. If u ever watched MTV a few years back late at night, they would have some Video Faceoff. Where people would vote which video to be next. We'd watch the show and when one video was losing like 80ish to 20ish, he would make the program vote for the video with only 20% which would jump to like 90%+.

VOTED and WE ARE NUMBER 1


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

#1 baby!!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Keep the vote alive...we're only #2.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> this board should have an automatic thread maker on sundays for this kind of thread.


There should be something someone codes to this site so everytime you visit it logged in, it votes for you. So all you'd have to do is just visit the site and it automatically votes for you. [/quote]

Voted...tied for #1 but in the #2 spot. There are OTHER sites that force you to vote before you can continue to the main page. Kind of obnoxious. I wouldn't like that.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

voted still tied


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted! #1!!!!


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

127 and counting .....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for voting. We got a strong hold on the #1 spot right now.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That we do...now let's keep it that way...Vote daily.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Voted!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

#1


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I voted for the day. Fishprofiles is catching up, VOTE EVERYONE!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted!


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

back to #1 keep voting


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Down to #2...cmon everyone!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

It is an everyday ritual for me to log onto P-fury and vote...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

come on come on come on people lets go 1 more ahead of us move it move it move it


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

VOTED


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I always VOTE







, in fact i just voted right now again!!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Voted....Still #1.










 *VOTE FOOL!*


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

voted #1 by 18 votes


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

We've slipped to #2...NOT GOOD.










*VOTE NOW...CMON...I'M HERE...VOTE...OR DIE.*


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

come on guys lets go


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

# 17!!!!!!!!!!!!

VOTE VOTE VOOOOTE


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#11









Cmon guys...keep it going!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

weree gettin pownd by gold fish


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted! #5


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

VOTE OR DIE lol #5 guys not good









COME ON BEATEN BY A GOLD FISH WE CANT GO DOWN LIKE THAT


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#7...Let's get her done.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok one vote clser to taking down the goldfish queen


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted....still #7 though









Come on you maggots! Vote!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

voted


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Voted today too but we are still getting beat by Goldfish Queen and Goldfish Utopia...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Did you remember to take your daily vote? I don't think you did...we're #9.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted! Still #9 though...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

A vote a day...keeps J2 away.

Cmon guys...what the hell is a matter with you people? Can't you see I deal with the G*d Damn customers? I have people skills!

#8


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WTF #8 THIS IS BS


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted! Still #8


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WTF

we are behind:

GoldFish Queen 
Koko's Goldfish World 
Goldfish Utopia

what kind of world are we living in where the top of the food chain gets owned by the bottom of the food chain..


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> WTF
> 
> we are behind:
> 
> ...


A very F'ed up world...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

#8 Now


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Keep voting!!! We're still only #8.


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

I vote every time i log in & just b4 i log out its fixed god damn it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

come on guys this is sad #8


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

#8 is unacceptable guys and girls...



Nephthys010 said:


> I vote every time i log in & just b4 i log out its fixed god damn it


And I believe you can only vote once per day per IP address


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

voted still 8, this an outrage!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Got Damnit...KEEP VOTING!...We've been stuck at #8 for awhile...What the hell is wrong with you people...Support this site!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I voted.

I will likely have an aquarank banner in rotation eventually.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been voting daily. Although everyone seems to have slacked off a bit. CMON PEOPLE! #6? We were #1 the other day! It takes about 5 seconds of your time, so GO VOTE!!!!


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> I vote every time i log in & just b4 i log out its fixed god damn it


And I believe you can only vote once per day per IP address
[/quote]

Well it seems 2 let me


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*#10!?!?!?!?!?*

Got Damnit...What the hell people?

If I were Tony Jaa...I'd be doing this to all of you right now:

View attachment 95092


This way you'd know what to use your only working arm for...*VOTING FOR PIRANHA-FURY!*


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no, please don't do that to me! I promise to vote every day!! Look, I just did it again!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#11!?!?!?!?

I guess nobody cares anymore...Should I just stop posting in this thread?

VOTE GOT DAMN YOU....


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I have voted 3 times this week and we still only have 32 total votes in...wtf people?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

are aquarank level is rather low in the past few weeks









I voted.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted....still # 11


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#9

We're getting







daily now.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#9 Still.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this sux, cmon vote FFS!


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

voted... top 10 baby


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

#9 is just not acceptable guys....

NOW GO VOTE!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#7









A little better then 9...but NOT GOOD ENOUGH.

Let's get her done guys...We haven't been #1 in awhile.

VOTE NOW.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Did my daily voting...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#6...

It seems as if we are slowly, very slowly, climbing our way to the top. Cmon guys...keep the vote alive.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#7....We're moving in the wrong direction...Cmon guys...Get your vote in for the day.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted, still # 7


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Still #7









Vote people...It seems like me and NexTech or the only ones who care...

Let's get to #1 today.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Still #7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote every day, but it looks like no one else wants to though









Come on people, only 1 more vote to tie for 6th!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I voted, but it seems pretty worthless. Not enough members are taking the 3 seconds to vote every day.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*#22 ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*

*VOTE...VOTE...VOTE...VOTE!!!!!!!! *









Thank you.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

OK. voted.

Does that damn ranking start over each day?? It's like bailing water out of a boat that has holes in the bottom. You never get anwywhere!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> OK. voted.
> 
> Does that damn ranking start over each day?? It's like bailing water out of a boat that has holes in the bottom. You never get anwywhere!












I don't know...But it does seem like it restarts every day...But then again...it may be a weekly thing...I'm sure Xenon knows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

The real question is it even worth it? I bet 90% of members find this site via Google.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

FullyCompletely said:


> The real question is it even worth it? I bet 90% of members find this site via Google.


Worth it? It takes less then 5 seconds to click the vote button...Its not like you have to solve world hunger.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

voted... #8...







lock it up...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

voted #6


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

voted #4


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Were up to 3...kttp voting everyone...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#4....

Let's keep the vote alive...we're almost to #1....


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

voted 2 more and were #3


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Voted were at 4 but NOT FAR BEHIND. Keep the votes going everbody!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

vote like the dead do in chicago.... early and often!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

come on guys #3 lets go go go


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

# 4...Daily vote, please.


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok ive been voting on this thing for 6 weeks now. Is this an on going poll or does it ever end. Whats the point of aquarank?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

lippy said:


> Ok ive been voting on this thing for 6 weeks now. Is this an on going poll or does it ever end. Whats the point of aquarank?


It's called advertisement my friend. It's used to draw traffic to the site. Aquarank compiles a list of the top ranked aquatics websites, and the more we are on top, the more likely people are to come here.


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks for the answer. Voting no more


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

lippy said:


> thanks for the answer. Voting no more


Why not? It takes 3 seconds a day and it helps support this site.

Oh and by the way, I voted!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Voted









LETS GO FURY!


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Voted were #3


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Voted #3 aint good enough!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Ok ive been voting on this thing for 6 weeks now. Is this an on going poll or does it ever end. Whats the point of aquarank?


It's called advertisement my friend. It's used to draw traffic to the site. Aquarank compiles a list of the *top ranked aquatics websites*, and the more we are on top, the more likely people are to come here.
[/quote]

Well I wouldnt go _that_ far.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

FullyCompletely said:


> Ok ive been voting on this thing for 6 weeks now. Is this an on going poll or does it ever end. Whats the point of aquarank?


It's called advertisement my friend. It's used to draw traffic to the site. Aquarank compiles a list of the *top ranked aquatics websites*, and the more we are on top, the more likely people are to come here.
[/quote]

Well I wouldnt go _that_ far.
[/quote]

Well, according to them they are the top ranked


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#25...we're barely on the list.

*VOTE NOW!*

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

VO-DIDDLY-OTED!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted, but this is pathetic!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

voted 15


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay... so we're 15th.... behind not one but TWO goldfish sites.... and a site about SNAILS?!

GET VOTING PEOPLE!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> okay... so we're 15th.... behind not one but TWO goldfish sites.... and a site about SNAILS?!
> 
> GET VOTING PEOPLE!


Snails!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

come on guys lets get on with it


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

can we vote several times a day?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*#10*

Cmon guys...Let's get to #1 already...VOTE, VOTE, AND VOTE AGAIN!

Thanks.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

#10 keep them votes coming


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

We are getting wooped by * Apple snails* wow....


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm beginning to think it's a lost cause. It's a shame people can't take 2.5 seconds out of thier day to click a mouse twice, and look at the devastating result: We are getting smoked by 3 goldfish sites and a snail page!! Come on people!! How do you sleep at night?!?!?!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> I'm beginning to think it's a lost cause. It's a shame people can't take 2.5 seconds out of thier day to click a mouse twice, and look at the devastating result: We are getting smoked by 3 goldfish sites and a snail page!! Come on people!! How do you sleep at night?!?!?!


I agree...I think this is the last day I'm gonna do this...No one gives a sh*t anymore...Its sad...All you do is click the damn vote button...How hard is that?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I voted...its not my fault...


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

were getting beat by a site about apple snails....wtf?


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

I vote and we'll be up in top 5 then i swear the next day it falls right back down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

voted #5


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Keep voting...We're #4 now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Keep voting...We're #4 now!


Liar.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

4


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Keep voting...We're #4 now!


Liar.
[/quote]

lol









Anyways I voted, still # 4!


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

4 still


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

#4

Keep voting mofos.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

still 4, vote u bastards!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Voted! But stop calling me a bastard!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Vote


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

4


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Vote


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

we need to get off da couch staring at our fish and vote.......A GOLD FISH SITE! come on guys we feed them to our fish


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

spam spam spam, jk lol


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

WHAT??? I checked earlier and we like 23 or something, now we are number 34. OUCH!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

voted







come on guys we can do this.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

kenneth said:


> WHAT??? I checked earlier and we like 23 or something, now we are number 34. OUCH!!!


 that is why i had to bump it ..... getting out of hand ....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i cant even find our site this is so sad







its funny


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Goldfish Paradise WTF








cmon u bastards!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Something is wrong with Aquarank or our Auarank button because it says P-Fury has only had 10 votes all week!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Glad to see that someone else bumped this besides me. We're #21. Lets get er done.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Voted, shame noone else is. Cmon people, #21?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Voted..#21


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

voted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

I clicked on all the banners on the side, does that count as supporting the site?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I clicked on all the banners on the side, does that count as supporting the site?










As long as you hit the Aqua-Rank one...I think you should be good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

No, I never click the aquarank banner...that means on other sites too, so in a way, Im helping


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

#18 keep them votes coming


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ahh hmm hmm


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Number #21.. I think aquarank was down for a day or two.. Vote people!!

Vote Vote Vote!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this thread should be on page 1.

vote or die!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah we dropped in rank big time!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

26


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

i've only seen P-fury reached #1 only once. I'd be surprsie if we go up there again. BTW i voted


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just click on my signature whenever you see me post anywhere. that should shoot us up in no time


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

just wondering, though it's great to be supportive,







but what's the point with being on top of the ranking list









some of you guys are going kinda crazy to be on top :laugh:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

boba fett said:


> just wondering, though it's great to be supportive,:nod: but what's the point with being on top of the ranking list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you...dare question our loyalty?








take care in what you say commoner, lest ye be banished back to goldfishutopia land

lol


----------

